# hobby lobby



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I did notice that  The Christmas stuff kind of bothered me because it's only been gone 2-3 months, but the autumn decor made me smile.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Christmas already?! This is getting beyond ridiculous. Why not just leave it out all year long and offer Xmas shops some competition?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Christmas already?! This is getting beyond ridiculous. Why not just leave it out all year long and offer Xmas shops some competition?


Yet I know several Christmas shops that have a hard time staying open in their off season. It's just crazy. I don't have any Hobby Lobby's near me but if I did & they already had a lot of Christmas stuff out I'd complain to someone.

I know Michaels & other craft places usually have some sort of Christmas stuff out all year, like clear ball ornaments or some paintable ceramic stuff but most of them try to hold off until late July/August at the earliest. Hallmark does their ornament rollout in mid July but that doesn't seem the same.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep. I walked into Hobby Lobby to check out some of those bundles of sticks they have for the scarecrow I'm building, and after I did that I just walked around for a bit. I got closer to the other end of the store and began to see loooots of orange. I was like "it can't be..." but it was! They had the fake pumpkins out with the little ornate portraits on them, the twisted wood pumpkins and alllll kinds of fake fall foliage. It was amazing.

Went back yesterday and they had more christmas stuff out too, but I don't even care. FALL STUFF!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Christmas already?! This is getting beyond ridiculous. Why not just leave it out all year long and offer Xmas shops some competition?


I don't even know why there are actual christmas shops. Halloween shops make sense, because you've got people who hold non-Halloween related costume parties throughout the year, and people who make movies that need effects make-up and costumes and stuff.

But christmas shops? What kind of psycho goes into a christmas shop mid-June and buys wreaths and little snowmen and crap like that?


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I love Hobby Lobby! Unfortunately I don't live by one, but it's one of the first things my mom and I do when I go back to Colorado every summer. We always spend way too much time going though all of the holiday isles. It doesn't bother me that the Christmas items are out so early, since I know many crafters who want to get a very early start on handmade gifts. Oh man, only a few more weeks until I see that sea of orange!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Christmas stuff doesn't bother me. I'm hoping to finally do hansel & gretel so candy canes and such are a welcome site to me.  I know a lot of crafters that will be glad to see it as well. 

Seeing the orange & yellow made me feel happy. I love fall stuff.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

I love Hobby Lobby as well. Haven't checked my local one yet but did notice last year, by late July, they were pretty well stocked. I am definitely in the mood for some autumn crafts and will start looking around soon. 

As far as Christmas stuff I don't hate it being out so early but it doesn't make me happy either. One holiday at a time. I worry a bit, if they keep putting our christmas stuff earlier and earlier will they eventually not have as much room for autumn/Halloween stuff. I hope that is never the case !!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

TrickRTreater said:


> I don't even know why there are actual christmas shops. Halloween shops make sense, because you've got people who hold non-Halloween related costume parties throughout the year, and people who make movies that need effects make-up and costumes and stuff.
> 
> But christmas shops? What kind of psycho goes into a christmas shop mid-June and buys wreaths and little snowmen and crap like that?



The kind of psycho who collects Christmas stuff. The kind of who loves Christmas and works on their display and decorating year 'round. The kind that hangs out on Larry's other forum. Basically...us, for the other holiday. Our winter cousins.

Christmas is huge. A lot of people spend a lot of money on it. More than Halloween, though we're catching up. But with that in mind, it makes sense that retailers like Hobby Lobby put the Christmas stuff out earlier. I don't like it, but I understand it. It'll stop when the bottom line is negatively impacted.

Nice thing is that several of those year round Christmas shops have at least a little year round Halloween stuff. I do look forward to the day, though, where I find a year round Halloween shop that has a tiny little Christmas section.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I know they put xmas out early for the crafters to get their items made for the bazaars but does anyone actually buy that stuff anymore? I go to the shows and absolutely no one is carrying anything and there are no empty spaces on the tables. I GO because there are a few neat halloween items at these sales too and you'll see me carrying an armful


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Deadna said:


> I know they put xmas out early for the crafters to get their items made for the bazaars but does anyone actually buy that stuff anymore? I go to the shows and absolutely no one is carrying anything and there are no empty spaces on the tables. I GO because there are a few neat halloween items at these sales too and you'll see me carrying an armful


Depends on the shows. Everyone is looking for a bargain and they don't pay what the time / effort goes into making it plus materials usually. High priced areas do better, but of course, the table fees are outrageous at them. Mom was making jewelry as well as painting barn wood / other objects such as gourds for Halloween and Christmas. She does INCREDIBLE work with her paintings / crafts, but nothing sells well where she goes. I should post some of them on here sometime...you'd love her work.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the time one puts into crafts is never redeemed financially. beautiful stuff though.
last year i went into hobby lobby and they had lots of Christmas out. but they had nothing out of halloween. i asked a clerk what happened to the prior holiday. just then a maqnager was walking by and she called the question to him. he came over, put his nose in the air, and said...hobby lobby never does halloween, we're a chriesten store. the clerk looked at him and then i think she was gonna say they did put out halloween stuff later on, but buttoned her lip. and later on there were a couple of aisles of halloween. and yes it was cutsy, but i like some cutsy stuff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

The Hobby Lobby by me had both fall, pumpkins, etc, and Christmas, I do not mind the Christmas, I love both holidays, so am not complaining, I guess I am one of the sick folks, I buy both Halloween and Christmas all year around at garage sales, flea markets, and thrift stores, plus, alot of the things out in the Christmas section are the supplies to make things, which I do for my self and for gifts, Larry's sister site has a secret santa in July - so I like being able to buy new things for the gift as well as make things, plus with the 40% coupons and the good sales, if I see something I want I have plenty of time to save for it. Also, most of the electrical cords, spot lights, and other electrical things I use at halloween I have gotten at hobby lobby either on sale or coupon,, they have alot of that sort of thing, as well as flicker candle light bulbs, etc,, 
Hobby Lobby does some Halloween. sorta cutsey, but last year had some witch shoes that I liked.and they carry the funkin type of pumpkins too usually.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, they had some huge funkins last year that were impressive, but even on sale they were outside my budget. i don't mind they put out Christmas either. but seems halloween should come first, and the attitude that halloween isn't a christian thing, bit.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> i asked a clerk what happened to the prior holiday. just then a manager was walking by and she called the question to him. he came over, put his nose in the air, and said...hobby lobby never does halloween, we're a chriesten store.


Oh, geez... People with their noses so high in the air need to take a trip, face-first onto the ground



hallorenescene said:


> yeah, they had some huge funkins last year that were impressive, but even on sale they were outside my budget. i don't mind they put out Christmas either. but seems halloween should come first, and the attitude that halloween isn't a christian thing, bit.


Target had some nice artificial pumpkins, available in either black or orange, for very little last year ($10 for small and $12 for large, I think); maybe they'll get them back in again. Another place to check is Michaels when they have a sale going (or you have a coupon).

They have some gorgeous Christmas decor at Hobby Lobby, which I bought a fair amount of last year when it was marked down, but it's too bad that they don't have better Halloween items; in total, I got a couple of plush pumpkins with designs on them and a bat push-in set for a pumpkin. That condescending attitude makes me want to slug or choke someone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, I hate the condescending thing too,, they just show how ignorant they are when they act like that


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, it would have been greater yet if that manager had walked by when the halloween stuff was in and i could have said...i guess halloween is recognized by christians. of course being one i already knew that.
i got some real nice Christmas trees last year after Christmas from hobby lobby. and some hansel and gretel treat bags for my haunt for when i do that theme again


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

sumrtym said:


> Depends on the shows. Everyone is looking for a bargain and they don't pay what the time / effort goes into making it plus materials usually. High priced areas do better, but of course, the table fees are outrageous at them. Mom was making jewelry as well as painting barn wood / other objects such as gourds for Halloween and Christmas. She does INCREDIBLE work with her paintings / crafts, but nothing sells well where she goes. I should post some of them on here sometime...you'd love her work.


I would like to see her work. Another reason I go to these shows is to steal ideas cause I love to do crafts too


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

there is the thread...post your crafts. you should post some of her work there. i love that thread


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I walked into Hobby Lobby yesterday to buy something from their summer collection only to find all of the summer stuff clearance and Christmas and fall in the aisles now. When I came upon the aisle full of pumpkins I kept saying "I'm so happy" over and over, while my husband just stood next to me rolling his eyes. However, I was a little annoyed that all of the Christmas stuff being out meant I couldn't find the summer item I wanted.... in mid June.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think they need to cool it with putting out christmas stuff so early! I love christmas as much as the next person but I do not want to see it in stores to at least November. I know people like to start crafting stuff for christmas early but can't they just stock up on stuff at after christmas sales?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, it has been my experience with the after Christmas sales is that the stuff I want is all gone, for the most part, I actually was making stuff way early, and certain types of the picks were already gone, I do agree mid June is a bit early, but July, for Christmas in July thing, is ok by me!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

bethene said:


> well, it has been my experience with the after Christmas sales is that the stuff I want is all gone, for the most part, I actually was making stuff way early, and certain types of the picks were already gone, I do agree mid June is a bit early, but July, for Christmas in July thing, is ok by me!!!


We do a Christmas in July weekend at my camp ground. I always decorate and have a blast. I always take that Thursday off so that I have all day Friday to do it up good. Spent too much money this past after Christmas sale. I did get like 20 sets of LED lights. They were normally $25 but with the awesome sale ,90% off, I got them for $6.25 each. I can't remember if they were multi or mainly blue but I will use them all and use less electric.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Hobby Lobby and like that they roll their merchandise early. Lotsa electrical stuff gets labeled Christmas but works great for Halloween. Additionally, they're a great source for crosses. PLUS,,,,their 50% off and bigger discount sales often happen before the holidays so you can save some pennies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*New Hobby Lobby locations opening in August, 2012*

I had stopped by the new location for Hobby Lobby in the South Bay (near San Jose, Ca) the other day, and there's lots of construction inside going on. Decided to see if Hobby Lobby had announced a target date for opening yet, and sure enough a few of the new locations posted on their site slated for 2012 openings now have dates. Here's a recap list for August:

Morgan Hill, Ca (near San Jose, Ca) -- 8/24
Stockton, Ca -- 8/10
Algonquin, IL -- 8/10
South Plainfield, NJ -- 8/31 and
Spokane, WA -- 8/31


So the BIG QUESTION for you guys who have had HL in your area already is, "Do you think they will be stocking these new stores with fall and "halloween" merchandise? Or by that time will they be on to other holiday mdse?" Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Because they're owned by a religious family, until recently Halloween was forbidden.

But the last 2 years they had "more fall" merchandise in 2010 and outright Halloween merchandise in 2011, including the insanely oversized Funkins that Joann didn't sell. So much for that rule.  Nothing scary though, just whimsical stuff.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Xane said:


> But the last 2 years they had "more fall" merchandise in 2010 and outright Halloween merchandise in 2011, including the insanely oversized Funkins that Joann didn't sell.


I don't know if I'd count on those giant funkins to make it back to the store again. I bought one at 80% off, but I think every single store in my area didn't sell them till the morning they hit 90% off (picked up one more at that). Just based on what I saw last year, I'd bet they'd be really hesitant to stock them again this year.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I stopped by Hobby Lobby today. We have two new locations in SoCal, both are about an hour away from me, but I was so exited to see what they had out already so I made the drive. There were about 3 aisles of Fall merchandise and about 10 of Christmas. There were TONS of pumpkins, owls, and fall foliage. I spotted one little ghost/pumpkin on a stick, that would go well in a vase with some pumpkins, and in other areas there were Halloween scrapbooking paper and Halloween stickers, but that was literally it for full blown Halloween. I asked several employees about Halloween merchandise and they said they expect it to come in at any time. This particular location (Rancho Cucamunga) opened October 2011 and they said they had only a small amount last year since it was so late in the season for them to open, but for 2012 they expected lots more soon. I took a lot of pictures of the Fall and I'll be sure to add them to the 2012 Merchandise thread.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

they didn't sell the big funkins here either. they had to big of a price on them. even at 80% off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, I was wrong. Didn't expect much from Hobby Lobby but got my first taste of it at a new location opening south of San Jose, CA today. The store in Morgan Hill is humongous! I spent well over an hour but still didn't have time to walk up and down all of the aisles. They did have a number of short display shelving that was filled with Halloween decor similar to what HomeGood carries. Some vintage-looking. Long aisle of various halloween decorations, from signs, spider webs, witches brooms, etc. They had an extremely tall display of official Funkins, in oranges, white, flourescent green, and black. Didn't see the jumbo gigantic Funkin someone posted about last year that was like a hundred retail, but there's a $39 Funkin version that is kind of squat but good diameter that I'm considering for my scarecrow head. Still good space for a wide grin like on one of PumpkinRot's site. Remember HL has 40% off coupons on regularly priced item you can use. One per day. You can show them the coupon on you smartphone as well. 

I took some photos and will come back later tonight or tomorrow to share. In the party section I found these cow skull plastic mold hangers that were 99 cents and think will look great painted and hanging on my farmers fence. The pirates party section has a nice plastic double-sided 3D sign "Beware of Pirates" that I kind of liked but couldn't find the price on. The circus party area had some treat bags that were red and white tent striped and two sizes of popcorn containers and hot dog holders that were also red and white striped. The baking section had a set of sandwich cookie cutters in the shapes of a skull and a pumpkin (6.99), non-Wilton BTW, although Wilton was well represented. 

The craft section had several sizes and styles of plaster cast columns (for displaying your halloween busts on). The 13 inch high one (with apx 6-1/2 inches square top) was 9.99, a 20-inch pedestal was 25.99. There were taller ones as well. They had syrofoam heads, ladies was around $5 and the more detailed men's was under $11 (used my coupon on one of them). They has a nice battery set of Ultra LEDs in purple and in orange that were steady on or twinkle, 6.99, and 15 LEDs per strand. Looked like a nice product and was thinking of getting one for my snake wreath. Oh and I did pick up some yellow and black doll eyes for a project I have in mind. 

Kind of rushed thru the floral department but I found some terrific hanging branches I would love to go back and buy. There were just so many departments to wander thru I really was in amazement at the inventory they have. Great, another store to spend halloween money in. Nothing like props however but lots of stuff to make them with. While I was looking at the styrofoam heads a little girl saw them and asked her dad "why do they have heads here. What would you do with them?" Dad said "you know I couldn't tell you". I thought about mentioning my halloween head project but decided not to. I was just happy to have found them there and glad to use a coupon on one.

Oh and they had a small small selection of halloween print fabric. Some nice fake fur material though. Definitely going back for a better look.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a small sampling of some of things I saw you guys might be interested in:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And more....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And the last set:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghost of spooky, thanks for posting. i want a bunch of those heads.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Hallo, I'm sure I've seen the male heads somewhere else as well, but there they were in front of me and I was thinking of smoothing out the male features and using them with my Wonderwall projectors to make talking faces. I looked at my receipt and the male heads were 10.99 and with a 40% off coupon came out to 6.59, still more than the ladies head but I felt the male head proportions just make it worth doing.

BTW for those new to Hobby Lobby I forgot to mention that the craft carveable Funkin Pumpkins are considered Halloween mdse., not fall mdse. Right now fall decor which included the pumpkins to the right of the Funkins in my photo was on sale. The coupon is good on non-sale items so would work on the Funkins right now. 

Question for long-time Hobby Lobby shoppers, does Hobby Lobby have coupons more than 40% off a single regularly priced item? I can see where they are going to be competiton for Michaels and Joann's in the area.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. I have never been to a Hobby Lobby. I want one!!! LOL!
Thank you for posting photos. Hopefully, now they are in No.Cal, they will make their way down to So.Cal.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

OOOH! I just read the store roll out. There is one opening about 1 1/2hr from me in Oct. Not too close but doable.


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Spookie - I love Hobby Lobby. They have 40% off coupons on their web site. You don't need to print the coupon, just jot down it's 4-digit number and tell it to the cashier. They also have an App if you have a smart phone.


----------

